# Apology....to those that responded



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Back in late May i posted seeking names for the summer.........

Rheumatoid arthritis coupled with 77 years has put a stop to my hosting rides.......no stamina......So, I'm letting you guys down....sorry...........

PS: Great 2004 19' CC TTop for sale

PS2: Cowboy Cadillac to pull it with


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your health No need to apologize If you feel up to going send me an pm ed


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed,

I'm still gonna fish......just don't have the stamina to perform the boat support tasks....... prep for fishing, boat helmsman, washing and cleaning, back to storage etc.......


----------

